

Facebook talked ice buckets twice as much as Ferguson - bhartzer
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2014/09/02/facebook-twitter-ferguson-icebucketchallenge/14818505/

======
beamatronic
Could you take this to mean that Facebook is used more like an escape and less
of a venue for intellectual discussion?

I wonder what is the ice bucket/Ferguson ratio on Hacker News...

